# Code for non-pressure acute ulcer, both lower legs and feet



## debneas (Mar 3, 2016)

Can someone help me with coding non-pressure ulcers acute on both lower legs and feet. Stage 2 each.

All I can find is non-pressure chronic ulcers. I need acute.

This was the information given to me by the provider.


----------



## CatchTheWind (Mar 10, 2016)

We have had the same problem.  It seems that ICD-10, for all it's supposed comprehensiveness, never took acute, non-pressure ulcers into account.  The best code to use seems to be "open wound of lower leg" (S81.8xx).


----------

